# London single Ladies meet-up.



## BroodyChick

Hi everyone

hope you're all up for another get-together soon?
How about December 8th or 15th? We'll go with the date most of us can do (it's a Sunday at Henry's in Covent Garden)   

Let me know who's up for it! x


----------



## jenjen1

Hi, just wondering, who is the meet up for? Those ttc, bumps or with babies? Thanks 

Jen x


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi JenJen, the meet-ups are for EVERYONE starting their dream of a family as a single lady.
The last three meetings had people at all sorts of different stages, those thinking, those down-regging, those ttc with a co-parent, those on 2ww, pregnant girls, and even someone who met a partner during her tx (me) 
Would be lovely to welcome someone who's already a mummy!
Hope to see you there, bring Samuel! x


----------



## notamuggle

Really sorry I can't make either date but I really want to meet up so hopefully I can come to the next one x


----------



## Rosalind73

I can do either the 8th or 15th. 15th is probably a bit better for me. 

Hope more people can make it too.

xxx


----------



## Altai

Hi

I can do either dates.
Hope to see all soon.

KR


----------



## BroodyChick

I think we should pick the 15th, Mel can also do that day and another lady, sunshine just PM'd me so I will go ahead and book that date for 2pm again.

You girls already know who to look for, any newbies please PM me 
Broody xx


----------



## BroodyChick

So final numbers for Sunday?
Please PM me if you need meetup details or anything else, thanks x


----------



## Rosalind73

I'll be there...see you in a few hours


----------



## BroodyChick

Rosalind suggested January 11th, who's around? Babies, bellies and those thinking, waiting or wanting more info all welcome


----------



## Min80

I'm expecting a delivery that day so have to stay in and wait for it to arrive.  Hopefully I will be able to make it if my furniture arrives in the morning!


----------



## Rosalind73

Actually a couple of other people have also suggested that the 11th isn't so great. I'm probably away on the 18th, but how about the 25th?


----------



## Rosalind73

sorry I actually meant Sunday 26th....not the 25th. Was getting muddled with my dates


----------



## BroodyChick

26th works for me too, it will be the week after my 20 week scan so good timing 
Hope little Samuel comes to charm us all again.


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hi All,

I'm new to the site and in the early stages of treatment as a single.  It was suggested I connect with you ladies as she said you were a great bunch and meet up fairly regualarly in London.  I wondered if it would be possible to join you on the 26th in London.  I am a single parent to a 4yr old daughter (Olivia) so not sure if children are also welcome, it being a Sunday is difficult for child care but I'm sure I could sort something out.

Please let me know it would be great to hear from you.

Thanks

Katie


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Katie, please bring your little one! Table is booked for 2:30pm as usual, and I will PM you my number and booking details! We are usually around 6-8 women, so a nice group with lots of stories to share


----------



## Rosalind73

Thanks for taking care of the booking BroodyChick.

See you on Sunday.

xxx


----------



## sunset365

Look forward to seeing you all on Sunday 

Sunset


----------



## Mel D

I will be on Day 9 of stims and so far feel like a balloon. Look forward to seeing you all Sunday. x


----------



## BroodyChick

You'll be an even bigger balloon after the lunch  I printed a bunch of vouchers so meals are half price (with free dessert or starter) xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hi Ladies,

Was really looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow but I've got so much work on (its end of Quarter for HP where I work) I need to get as much work done as possible.  I'm in sales so all commission based for me.  I need to make my target in the event my first IUI doesnt work as I will need to save for the next.  I'm not going to be able to make it but please please let me know when the next meet up is as I would really like to come along.  Really sorry and I hope you all have a fab time xxx 

Katie


----------



## natclare

Hi all - Please keep me in the loop for these! Would love to attend a Feb one if possible... I keep missing you all


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Ladies, when is everyone around in February?

Let's look at some dates for our next get-together! New faces always welcome x


----------



## Mel D

How about Sunday Feb 16th? I will be at the end of the 2 ww then so will either be celebrating or commiserating.
Mel x


----------



## natclare

16th works for me xxx


----------



## Altai

16th is fine for me.
Mel - will keep my fingers crossed for u.

KR

A.


----------



## BroodyChick

Great, hoping for some more good news and looking forward to see all your gorgeous faces on the 16th


----------



## KatieAutumn

HIya,

Just checking if the meet up will be in London on the 16th?  I am meant to be meeting a friend who has moved back from Germany on this Sunday but would also like to meet up with you ladies especially as I have decided to do my IUI this cycle and I am heading into day 2 of my cycle.  I will speak to my friend and hopefully I can make it 

thanks

Katie xx


----------



## DiddyDee

Hi everyone

I can make it.  See you all next week.

Dawn x


----------



## KatieAutumn

HIya,

I have my 9 day scan on Thursday so I may need to go in for my 1st IUI on Sunday.  My clinic is in London but not sure how I will feel after the treatment, having said that it might be Saturday or Monday so will keep you posted, would really like to meet up with you ladies  xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Katie, did you have Iui today?
Diddy, Mel and E, lovely seeing you today! Altai what happened to you?


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Broodychick* - hey, no sorry I didnt have the IUI, really disappointed but my follies are not growing like I was hoping they would. I couldnt rearrange my friend unforunately and what with coming to London every other day at the moment for 10 minute scans its proving a little expensive. Really sorry I didnt get to meet up with you ladies. I hope you had a good time.

I'm still hoping my follies will grow this week and I will get my IUI, I'm probably be far too impaitient, I tend not to ovulate till day 19 but today is day 13 and my dominant follie is only11mm 
xxx


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies,

Sorry couldn't join you all last Sun -there was some last minute change of plans. 
Hopefully see you next time.

Katie, best of luck for Iui .


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Ladies, any thoughts on March dates? SO much has been happening to all of us, some more good news, some sad... would be lovely to see as many of you as possible again soon, can anyone do the 16th or 23rd maybe?x


----------



## Mel D

Hi
Either date is fine by me as am on holiday week after 
Mel


----------



## natclare

Hi all, I think I only missed you last time because I didn't know where this was! Keep me in the loop for March x


----------



## Min80

Hi ladies,

16th is better for me.  Hopefully see you all soon. 

Min xx


----------



## calleguen

Hey ladies...  I hope I can join this thread?  If there is a London meet up this month, it would be great to meet you and have a chat with you all going through similar experiences.  Has a date/venue been set?

Cx


----------



## BroodyChick

If it's not too late notice, how about next Sunday then?
Table usually booked at Henry's Covent Garden 2:30pm for a late and lazy lunch (remember your taste cards for those that have them: 50% off).

Also could I ask someone else to please take the lead on this and make the booking (that's if there are enough of us on the 16th to make it worthwhile) as I just remembered what I have on that afternoon! I will definitely join you all but not before 3:30/4pm.

Or we could make this an afternoon coffee/cake meeting instead? Ideas welcome x


----------



## Mel D

I am not sure we can reserve a table if we are not having lunch. Next Sunday is good for me and happy to book the table if it suits others at 2.30pm ?
Mel x


----------



## lucky_rose

Hello ladies.  

I hope you don't mind me hopping on here too.  I'm relatively new to this forum.  I'm single and had a single embryo transfer today  

I live in London and I'd love to meet up with some other women who are doing this solo.  Can I invite myself along?


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Mel, I've always reserved the table online, but good idea to keep it at our usual time and I'll just be along a bit later.

Lucky, congrats on being pupo, I look forward to meeting you x


----------



## Mel D

Sure Lucky. Please come along on Sunday be good to meet you. 2.30pm Henry's Bar Covent Gdn which is at south end of main square, table will be booked in my first name.


----------



## Min80

Hi all,

Is that 2.30pm this Sunday 16th?  If so I will be there. xx

Min


----------



## BroodyChick

HI Min, Mel and Lucky, looks like it's just us 4 for now, we could have the meeting (I am joining later) or postpone til the end of the month (29th?) to give others the chance of joining, what do you think?
x


----------



## lucky_rose

Hi.... I don't mind, I'm happy to meet this Sunday even if it's just a few.  I've never met any of you before so it would be nice for me either way.  Happy to wait until later in the month as well though.  Will wait to read further posts about Sunday ))


----------



## Mel D

Hi 
I am happy to meet up if you want, I am free or could make it Sunday after then I'm on holiday so next Sunday after that would be 13th April.
Melx


----------



## Min80

I can't do 29th, so this Sunday definitely better for me. x


----------



## Mel D

Ok this Sunday it is then and Claire may join us too so we may be 5 and waiting to hear back from 3 otners, will book a table in my name 
Looking forward to seeing you all and meeting you Lucky
Mel x


----------



## lucky_rose

Great! will look forward to meeting you tomorrow )


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Girls - APRIL is nearly upon us 

Any good dates everyone can do?
A lot of my April weekends will be taken up with NCT classes etc, also it's Easter...

Maybe some of you can do an evening during the week sometime? x


----------



## Mel D

I can do 13th or 20th April but also happy to do an evening after work can get to Covent Garden by 6pm earliest but I know we all finish different times in different places.
Mel x


----------



## Mel D

So looking like Saturday 12th April at 2.30pm, can't do the Sunday or any other weekends in April. Hope others can join me 
X


----------



## lucky_rose

Hi Mel, I can do Saturday the 12th at 2.30pm.  Is anyone else going to be around?


----------



## Mel D

There are five of us so far, am on holiday in Fuerteventura but back on Sunday so will send a reminder round then as some have replied direct by email.x


----------



## Emily111

Hello everyone,

I have just joined this forum and hoping to chat and perhaps meet up with ladies in a similar position.  I have been trying for 18 months now with donor sperm (3 failed IUI's and 1 IVF that I've just discovered didn't work).  Now considering next steps, hoping for inspiration...

E


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi, I'd like to come but I think next Saturday afternoon is going to be a bit tricky for me. 
But will try. If not, hope to catch you at the next meet up.
xxxxx


----------



## Mel D

Emily please come along. You are more than welcome. Henry's Bar Covent Garden at 2.30pm. Table in my name. Hope to see you too Rosalind, we haven't caught up for awhile.
x


----------



## Emily111

Hi Mel,

That's great - I will look forward to meeting up with you.  Is it drinks/late lunch/afternoon tea..?!!

Ps - I'm Emma - my cats Emily (cann't seem to post a picture yet!)

E


----------



## majestic

Hope you don't mind me coming along too. In the middle of my first FET and need all the support I can get   x


----------



## lucky_rose

Great, looking forward to seeing you again on Saturday, 2.30pm Henry's Covent Garden, right?


----------



## BroodyChick

Have fun, girls! I also got contacted by Bluebell who would like to pop along too x


----------



## Mel D

Emma
We normally have lunch but you don't have to and can just have cake, drinks whatever you want. Heddie you are more than welcome too as is Bluebell. Support is what we're all about, we're all on difficult journeys or have been so know exactly what it's like.
Mel x


----------



## Emily111

See you all later today - looking forward to meeting you.

Emma


----------



## notamuggle

Have fun girls, I'm babysitting today so can't join you but hopefully we'll get to meet at some point xxxx


----------



## Mel D

There were six of us on Saturday. Hopefully meet up again late May.
Mel x


----------



## BroodyChick

Lovely to hear! I had a full weekend of NCT classes.
Does anyone have a May date preference yet? Can't wait to see you all and hear your news x


----------



## Mel D

Am away both bank holidays in May but otherwise free
x


----------



## LuckyE

Would like to join so will keep an eye out for the emails.


----------



## Rosalind73

How about Sunday May 18th?
xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Good idea Rosalind  count me in! X


----------



## lucky_rose

I can do May 18th as well


----------



## Mel D

18th works for me x


----------



## Misty6

Dear all,

I have recently joined and am just about to start my fertility journey alone, but would love to come along.

Tx


----------



## Min80

I ended up going to see my family on the day of the most recent meet up, so couldn't go in the end, but I should be around on 18th May.


----------



## BroodyChick

Welcome, Misty! Looking forward to meeting you x


----------



## Emily111

Oh dear - cann't do the Sunday.  Would anyone be able to meet earlier that week - perhaps 15th May?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I haven't been along to any yet but may do in the future. I have been to other single meet ups when we were all early on in our journeys but now mostly have babies and toddlers but would love to meet others. Are these meet ups just for those having treatment or with bumps and are babies welcome. My little one is now two.

Good luck to everyone having treatment or with bumps.

xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Emily, we usually meet Sundays, as evenings can be busy for everyone especially those who don't work or live centrally. Also many venues are noisy and crowded in the evening...What sort of time were you thinking for the 15th?x


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi everyone,

I've been really looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting new members of this group, but annoyingly I'm not sure I'm going to be able to make this Sunday. Won't bore you with the details but am going to have to play it by ear.

Would someone else mind making the booking at Henry's? If that's where we are going.....and I will come along if I can.

xxx


----------



## Mel D

I can do it if you like. Shall we say Henry's Bar Covent Gdn at 2pm? I'll send an email round to those ladies who are on the list. Anyone else is welcome to join. I'll book the table in my name so just ask the booking lady at the back of the bar and she can tell you where we are. 
X


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Mel, that's fab I am planning to come.
Fraggles, you're welcome to bring your little one, of course


----------



## Sarana37

Hi everyone,


I've been off this site for so long, (LO is now two and a half - and getting on the computer is not so easy!) and see that I've just missed a meet up today, shame. But if you've planning another one in London, I'd love to come along!


Sarana


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Sarana if you PM Mel your email address we will add you to the mailing list for the next one - likely to be a picnic in a North London park as it will be soon after my baby's arrival


----------



## RusskiHope

Hi there, 

I'd like to be added to your mailing list for meet ups. I live in London and work in Iraq (expat). 

Would love to meet up with London SMCs. 

Hope to hear from you soon.

Karolina


----------



## Mel D

Next event is likely to be a picnic in a London park maybe July once Broody Chick's little boy has arrived and settled in and weather improves. Will post nearer the time x


----------



## RusskiHope

Thanks Mel D, 

and hopefully I'll be off rotation then.

Look forward to meeting everyone.

Russki


----------



## Altai

Broody - ur LO is already due.  time is flying. hope all goes  well.

picnic sounds great. hopefully see you all then.

Karolina - am from Russia, too. 

best of luck to all in your next steps.


----------



## RusskiHope

Altai,
Do you live in the UK? 

Russki


----------



## Altai

Yes, I live  in London.
if u want, pm me otherwise see you in a next meet up


----------



## sgee

Congrats Broody Chick 

I live SW London way and just deciding on how to move forward having had 2 assessments with different clinics- would be lovely to grab a coffee and have a chinwag with any local single ladies in the same position or before/ further down the line... So drop me a line if your local and would like to meet.

X


----------



## RusskiHope

Hi Sgee,
I'm in SE London, Crystal Palace.

Would love to meet up for a cuppa and chinwag, need help to decide on my first DI.

Anyone around on the 11th July? I can only make that day as flying back to Iraq.

Russki


----------



## BroodyChick

So ladies, anyone else around Friday 11th July?
The plan was for the next meetup to happen in a London park so I can bring the baby, we usually meet up in the afternoon on a Sunday for a late lunch - I'm more flexible than most so just wondering if people can make a Friday after work, still early enough for the picnic idea.
Primrose Hill would be lovely - who's up for that?x


----------



## sgee

Hi RusskiSoloist/ Broody Chick.. I can't do 11th July, such a shame

RusskiSoloist- do get in touch when you are back as we could meet somewhere half way for a chinwag for sure!

X


----------



## RusskiHope

I could do Shift things around and could do Saturday.

Is it better for some ladies. Would love to meet you all before going into Iraqi excile for 5 weeks.

Let me know. 

Russki


----------



## Min80

I would love to come but I will be on maternity leave by then and planning to stay with my family in Bristol and have the baby there, so I probably won't be around.  Next time you see me, all being well, I will have a baby too


----------



## Mel D

Sorry can't make Friday 11th as am working in day and have a school reunion in the evening, can do weekend after 19/20th July.
Mel x


----------



## RusskiHope

Broodychick, ok to meet for a coffee? 11th or 12th? 
Sgee, can you make it on 12th? If not then we can meet upon my return. 

Broodychick, I'm still ok to meet up.

Russki


----------



## Me Myself and I

I would have liked to have joined you, but hopefully by then my bundle of joy should have put in an appearance!


----------



## Altai

Sorry cant make 11th  - will be once again in Greece for another round of ivf. 
Hope to see you sometine later.

good luck to all


----------



## BroodyChick

So how about the 20th then, keep it at our usual Sunday slot and do a picnic instead of the usual Henry's meetup (weather permitting)?
I just sent the hard core of ladies an email.
Russki, what time are you around on that Friday? Would be nice to get a few more ladies to join but I am guessing this would be an after-work slot? I'm struggling to think of a baby-appropriate venue for a Friday evening...  xx


----------



## Mel D

Good for me. Happy to do Primrose Hill or Hampsted Heath if that's what you had in mind x


----------



## RusskiHope

BroodyChick,
It doesn't have to be after work as I'm not working. 

So any time for me, really. And happy to meet wherever you are.

Mel D, you decide on a location and I'll meet you there.

Look forward to it.

Russki


----------



## Copperlocks

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to this site, I am correct in understanding there is meet-up in north London on the 20th of July? Would be possible for me and my one year old daughter to come and crash the picnic. We promise to bring some tasty goodies!!

Many thanks,


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Copperlocks, the picnic is organized by the DCN but there was a thought to go along on the same day and see if we can join. I've heard nothing from the coordinator, but as a thought who'd like to meet up on the 20th in Golders Hill Park (Golders Green) anyway?
We could set up our own picnic in case we're unable to join theirs.
PM me your email address and I'll keep you in the loop xx


----------



## RusskiHope

I wish I could attend it too but flying back to Iraq today  

I'll be back around 20th August and hopefully there's one organised then.

Russki


----------



## Copperlocks

that sounds great to me! Thanks for keeping me in the loop.


----------



## Lucina

I'd be very interested in a meet-up in the Richmond/Twickenham area if anyone else is down this way.


----------



## RusskiHope

Lucina, 

I could meet you around your area since I'm not far from you. 

I'll be back in London on the 23rd August for a week and it will be nice to meet up that week.

Russki

PS I've read your blog from the start to the very happy ending! Hope you and baby boy are well.


----------



## sgee

Hi Lucina/ Russki
I am in Clapham if it suits either of you? Had my HSG at the Lister today- tubes are all working (if only the tubes on London Undergroud were the same )... Still low AMH and therefore long shot... But I am ready to book my first IUI now.. Just waiting for clinic to come back to me.
Sgee


----------



## RusskiHope

Hi Sgee,
Since I'm not working when I'm back in London I can meet any time during the day. 
Open to suggestions and not far from Clapham Junction.

Russki


----------



## Mel D

Ladies
Picnic in Green Park, London from 2pm on Saturday 9th August if you fancy it. PM me if you're interested and we can arrange a meeting spot and exchange of numbers. 
Mel x


----------



## Button123

Hi All,

I'm also at the Lister Sgee. I'm about to start IVF with them after 2 failed iui's in Denmark. Fingers crossed!

I'm near Clapham, happy to do a meet up where ever if there's anything organised.

Button


----------



## sgee

Hi Button... Sorry to hear about the failed IUIs ... Just PM'd you
Sgee x


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Button, hope you can join us on Saturday!


----------



## RusskiHope

Hi ladies,
How was your picnic in Saturday? 

Would love to attend the next one whenever it happens. I've now been evacuated out of Iraq and not sure when I'll go back.

Please keep me posted.

Big hugs to all.

Russki


----------



## sgee

LWC have a picnic for single ladies thinking of or going through treatment this coming Thursday (21st) at Regents Park, 6pm. I went to their first event a few months ago where there were around 30 ladies. I can't quite work out how to attach a copy of the leaflet for anyone whose interested... I'll try and work out how for anyone whose interested


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Sgee, how was that picnic? Hope you enjoyed it!

Russki, our picnic was fun - great weather and some lovely new faces as well as 3 little ones.

Everyone, can some of you make another Sunday meetup on September 21st? Usually we have a late lunch at Henry's Bar Covent Garden, as they are never too busy, take Taste Card and it's easy to chat as not too noisy. Also fairly pram-friendly for those with babies. 
Another alternative would be Wahaca on Upper Street (Islington). Who is around and which location would you all prefer?
Shall we also look at a date in October?x


----------



## sgee

Hi Broody- hope you are well- yes it was good to meet others at the LWC event as well as you and your gorgeous little one before that. Unfortunately I can't do the 21st as I am not around. Oct should be ok though. Let me know if you have any dates in mind x


----------



## RusskiHope

I can't make 21st either   still in Iraq. 

And hoping to meet up some time in October. 

Russki


----------



## BroodyChick

Looks like the 21st is not a popular date, so shall we look at early October?

Preferences for the 5th or the 12th, ladies?x


----------



## Mel D

5th for me please. Am on holiday on 12th.
x


----------



## natclare

Sorry can't make either but will make it at some point! x


----------



## BroodyChick

Do you have a Sunday job, natclare?! So curious to finally meet you, woman of international mystery!


----------



## natclare

Hi there - I occasionally have to work weekend days which I am doing on 5th but 12th running a half marathon. So... just busy diary I am afraid. x


----------



## BroodyChick

Best of luck with the run!x


----------



## sunset365

Just a suggestion but weekends are always difficult. If we are all in London would a week day work? We've done a 6:30 at Pizza Express in covent Gdn before....

S


----------



## RusskiHope

When I'm back from Iraq and on my days off I'm pretty flexible with the time. I'll be back on 13th October for a couple of weeks and it would be nice to meet up. 

Russki


----------



## BroodyChick

Sunset, for the past year we've done it on a Sunday. For those with babies any evenings aren't really feasible, and when I was pregnant I also preferred a quiet Sunday when it was easier to chat around a table to a noisy and crowded place... Why not suggest some dates you could do and see who can join - perhaps those still thinking or going thru treatment may prefer evening meetups?


----------



## Driedup

May I come? Just starting down solo ivf route, already had eggs frozen....now making embryos


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Girls, sorry my inbox is now full... Been seeing some of you individually and the original group is now well connected and keeping in touch, but for people wanting to join us and getting back on track with some regular meetups, who would like to look at 2nd November for the next meeting?x


----------



## RusskiHope

Again, I'm going to miss it as heading back to Iraq on that day. Hopefully I could join you when back in December. 

Russki x


----------



## bode

I'm free to meet up on the 2nd. In London I presume? Although I hope to attend the fertility show in Olympia on sunday and also have my egg freezing procedure on Monday morning.


----------



## BroodyChick

Bode, as you can see above nobody went for that date.
I will let others decide what works for you, do you have any other days in mind?x


----------



## bode

I'm quite flexible. Will be free this week.


----------



## lucky_rose

I was wondering if there was any interest in starting up this thread again.  It looks like it was dropped around November last year.  Any London ladies fancy a meet up sometime?  Maybe lunch?  would be good to catch up


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi LuckyRose, the DCN has quite an active single thinkers, tryers and mummies group that meets around once a month.
The FF group fell apart a little once some of us had babies, which was hard for some ladies who've been through multiple losses. Some of us are still meeting less formally.
Maybe you could start a new meetup for new faces on here, hope you get some keen replies  it's great meeting others in the same situation as this journey can feel quite isolating on your own x


----------



## lucky_rose

Thanks broodychick I will head over to dcn and try to link up there x


----------



## BroodyChick

This Sunday at 12pm there's a Fertility Buddies summer meetup at the Lido at the Serpentine, Hyde park (near the paddling pool). Lots of mums and tryers!x


----------

